

Ask YC: How can I license a web app library extension (dll) - binarycheese

I have been writing a web app library extension library (dll). What will be the best way to license it?
Should I license by the domain (URL), server processor, IP ?
======
ScottWhigham
Too vague for me. You need to tell me more including what you think you should
do, how customers will use it, what's the reason someone would use in multiple
websites, etc.

